# OT: Big Bone Lick State Park



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, in Kentucky there is such a park.

And it is located on Beaver Road.

I just thought it was funny, with my juvenile sense of humor. And with the way the Bulls closed out the season, a little humor is sometimes the best medicine.

http://parks.ky.gov/stateparks/bb/index.htm


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

On the edges of this ice sheet, great herds of giant mastodons, wooly mammoths and ground *sloths* were attracted to the warm salt springs that still bubble from the earth at Big Bone Lick State Park.

i have nothing to add.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> On the edges of this ice sheet, great herds of giant mastodons, wooly mammoths and ground *sloths* were attracted to the warm salt springs that still bubble from the earth at Big Bone Lick State Park.
> 
> i have nothing to add.


:laugh:

I didn't even read that, but that is pretty damned funny.

Especially since Eddy is 'big-boned'...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, depending on what you're in the mood for, you can road trip to Kentucky, or head up just outside Milwaukee to:










Bong Rec. Area


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

For girls who like girls...










Faver-***** State Park provides picnic facilities located along beautiful Pellicer Creek.

http://www.abfla.com/parks/FaverDykes/faverdykes.html

Damn, that park is less than an hour from my house, I can't believe I've never been. :banana:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

In michigan we have...


----------

